# Shocks.....



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys... I need some ideas on great stiff shocks... Something that is *Dependable* and good on *Launches*.... I have 73K on my '04 goat and I just did the BMR drag bags... The shocks are way to soft. Need somethen that will help the bags do away with my wheel hop.. What are yall running?>


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

*LTB Motorsport* The KONI Ajustable shocks.... Anyone out there running them? likes disslikes?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have Koni adjustables all the way around. Tire Rack has good pricing on them. i like them. i run full soft for everyday and half way firm for "performance" driving


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well just finished putting the *KONI Ajustable shocks*, all 4 new ones. *Pedders 1.5" lift springs *in the Rear and *Drag Bags *inside the new springs.The *subframe connectors *and new *harrop rear cradle bushings *. I am to the point its the tires. All the work and boy is the rear extreamly stiff, but it still Wheel hop's like a Mother...... I am running 245/45-17 's BF Goodrich g-Force Super Sport A/S. What is a good offset wheel and tire combo that is ganna help me on my Launches....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

are you asking about running it at the track or street? at the track the best tire is M/T Streets bias ply drag tire. if it's the street Nitto DRs or Goodyear DRs if you can stand replacing the $200 tires every 8,000 miles. for wheel hop there also are several things that may be needed to minimize hop. inner and possibly outer rear control arm bushings are a must IMHO. the whole drive line improves if you "derubberize" it. the engine stabilized with (on '04s) an Ingalls stiffy engine torque dampener or otherwise Noltec motor mounts, improved trans mount with the "Windo Weld" mod and of course the drive shaft with one that doesn't have the rubber donuts. some have also had success by replacing _ONE_ half shaft with an aftermarket one of a larger diameter.


----------

